# [Objective C] Afficher images venant du net



## Lelka (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai besoin de récupérer des images grace à une URL et de les stocker dans un dossier que je crée sur l'iPhone. Le dossier est bien crée quand je lance le simulateur et mes images y sont bien chargée. Mais lorsque je met le nom de l'image dans mon code, rien ne s'affiche.

Voici mon code pour télécharger l'image et la stocker dans le device :

Obtenir le chemin du dossier "Documents" :


```
[b]NSString[/b] * docDir = [NSSearchPathForDirectoriesInDomains(NSDocumentDirectory, NSUserDomainMask, YES) objectAtIndex:0];
```

Création du dossier où je les stocke : ( => "Documents/ImagesLoaded" )


```
if (![[NSFileManager defaultManager] fileExistsAtPath:dataPath])
        [[NSFileManager defaultManager] createDirectoryAtPath:dataPath withIntermediateDirectories:NO attributes:nil error:&error3];

[b]NSString[/b] * dataPath = [docDir stringByAppendingPathComponent:@"ImagesLoaded"];
```

Récupération de l'image :


```
NSString * path = @"http://.............";
NSURL * url = [NSURL URLWithString:path];
NSData * data = [NSData dataWithContentsOfURL:url];
UIImage * myImage = [[UIImage alloc] initWithData:data];
```

Après cela mon dossier est bien crée quand je teste avec le *simulateur* et les images y sont bien présentes. Voici ce que j'écris pour les afficher dans une cellule :


```
cell.imageView.image = [UIImage imageNamed:@"nomDeMonImage.png"];
```

Mais rien ne s'affiche.
Je me demande si on peut vraiment crée un dossier dans l'iPhone et y accéder par la suite.

Pouvez-vous me donner la marche à suivre pour afficher ces images ?

D'avance, merci


----------



## Nyx0uf (18 Avril 2011)

Utilise ça :


```
UIImage* img = [UIImage imageWithContentOfFile:@"chemin_vers_ton_image"];
```


----------



## Céroce (18 Avril 2011)

-[UIImage imageNamed] ne renvoie que les images stockées dans le répertoire Resources.


----------



## Lelka (18 Avril 2011)

Parfait ! Ca fonctionne !

Encore merci


----------

